
Show HN: Browser-based PowerPoint alternative with view alerts and analytics - jeremysizle
https://sizle.io/education/
======
jeremysizle
Hey all, I run a presentation sharing platform called Sizle, it's still quite
new to the market having only been around for about a year, but I'm hoping
that it might be useful to some people here.

Because of what's going on with this pandemic (some of my family work in high
school education and I've seen the pressure and chaos that is really unfolding
there), I want try try to do something to help and am giving lifetime Pro
subscriptions Free for all K12, university and college educators and staff
(and anyone else in the field).

If you know someone in the field, or you try it out yourself and want to take
this up just enter either of these codes. I'm also happy for anyone on HN to
use the codes too :)

EDUPRO100 (100% discount on monthly license)

EDUANNUAL100 (100% discount on annual license)

How Sizle works:

\- Upload a PDF or PowerPoint presentation

\- Send it to one or multiple recipients with optional password protection

\- You get notified when the document is opened

\- You can see how much time the viewer spent per slide

\- You can optionally add a custom questionnaire to the end of your
presentation

I know it's not much and I know that remote learning is won't be the norm
moving forward, but I hope this helps at least someone during this crazy time
regardless

Link [https://sizle.io/education/](https://sizle.io/education/)

